# Driving Toronto to Orlando March 9-16, 2013



## alfasat (Jan 10, 2013)

Looking for the best driving route Toronto to Orlando for the three of us (two adults and 16 yr old son)?  I've done I75 a couple of times in past, but last time was about 5 yrs ago.  I've read in posts here and elsewhere that crossing at Buffalo then down I79 through Pittsburgh and so on eventually hooking into I95 (as per google maps).  I know its shorter, but I think the weather can be a factor going south of Pittsburgh.  I'm planning on doing it over two days.  Looking for a good place to stay over mid point there and back.  Also, I will be monitoring last minute flights from Toronto, Buffalo and Detroit.  Any suggestions?
CZ.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jan 10, 2013)

I agree, going straight south through the Buffalo port is best. Don't worry about weather, it will probably be cold but not snowed in. Not sure about halfway points, but there are plenty of hotels along the route. Just don't go to a non-franchise hotel.

TS


----------



## wptamo (Jan 11, 2013)

Hiya,

I've driven down in the summer the past 3 years, to SW Fla... I usually take "I77" as it's a tad shorter, but seem to lose time along hwy 19 to Beckly... this past Summer we took I75 and it was an easier drive, less ups and downs and turns thru the mountains. If I were going in March I'd be concerned about driving thru the mountains of I77. We have done it (in March), but check the weather first and be flexible with what route you take... South of lake Eire from Buff to Pitts can get lake effect snow too...
I75 is easier on the car too with less mountains...

just my opinion....


Paul


----------



## moonstone (Jan 11, 2013)

We have been driving to various parts of Florida from North of Toronto for nearly 40 years (many times more than once a year) and have been taking the I-79/77 route since the last leg was finished about 35 years ago. We cross at Fort Erie and take I-90 to Erie PA (been caught in a bad lake effect snowstorm 2x over the years along there). At Erie we take I-79 south to just south of Weston, West VA where we take US 19 south to Beckley. (Note US 19 is a famous speed trap -follow the posted speed limit EXACTLY!). South of Beckley you'll join up with I-77 and follow it to Columbia, SC where you take I-26 east to I-95. We usually make it to this point (St.George, SC) about 10pm where we stop for the night if we leave home at 6am. 

There are lots of motels, restaurants, fast food establishments and gas stations all along this route now and more pop up every year.

Have a great trip, we have to wait until the end of March for ours!

~Diane


----------



## BM243923 (Jan 11, 2013)

We drive my Newmarket which is 1/2 hour north of Toronto.  We cross at Buffalo and end up at Lorton Virgina where we board the Amtrak Auto train which takes us to Sandford Florida which is outside of Orlando.  Then we continue on by auto to Fort Lauderdale.

We leave our house around 10:30am on Wednesday and drive until we get to  Beford PA where we spend the night.  This leaves us less than 3 hours to drive the next day and end of in Lorton around 12:30pm and check in at the Auto Train which usually boards by 2:30pm and leaves Lorton just before 4:00pm.  You get dinner on the train which is included in the fare, you sleep on the train and next morning by 9:30am you are in Sandford.  You get breakfast before the train arrives in Sandford.  Coming home we do the opposite and the train leaves 4:00pm from Sandford and arrives the next morning by 9:30am.

We have done this for 5 years now and saves wear and tear on both your car and yourself.  You do not have to worry about car rental which has been expensive in the last few years.   We always book early, 9 months out and pay just a little over $700.00 return for 2 of us and the car.  We have fixed weeks in Fort Lauderdale so we know the dates and can book early and save money.

If you want further information just ask.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 11, 2013)

Traveling from Cleveland to Florida we have been staying at the Days Inn in Hardeeville GA.  Clean, close to the freeway and a continental breakfast for a quick getaway the next morning.  Very friendly and helpful staff.  Also very close to Savannah if you want to spend a few hours there.

Snow can be a problem when traveling this time of year.  The lake effect from the great lakes and then all the mountains you will be in could be challenging.  Just keep a close watch on it and if it starts to turn bad, get a room and sit it out.


----------



## Dori (Jan 11, 2013)

We always do the Erie/79/77 route to Florida. We aim for Statesville, NC for our overnight stay. A few times over the past 20 years, we have been caught in snowstorms, but we just found the nearest hotel and holed up there until the roads were clear. We always check the weather forecast before we leave Toronto. We also stop at the welcome centre of the state we plan to stop in to check out hotel discounts.

If you are checking Buffalo Airport, make sure you check prices for Jetblue, Airtran, and our favourite, Southwest. We flew Orlando-Buffalo return last month for $141 each.

Dori


----------



## alfasat (Jan 11, 2013)

That's all great advice and will save it for future reference !!!!
I bit the bullet last night and found a reasonable airfare out of Detroit on Southwest and booked it.  I have been monitoring airfares from major centers along the route I would be driving.  I found "want to get away fares" that were non-stop both ways that didn't require an overnight stay prior to departure in Detroit.  For the three of us, taxes included $1200.00, which is half the cost departing from Toronto, and a couple of hundred dollars cheaper from Buffalo (which didn't have any direct flights, or any connecting that would get you there before late evening of our check-in). It's about a four hour drive to Detroit, which saves me about 20 hours of driving each way, one less travel day each day, way less wear and tear on my car, less aggravation from my teenager, and my wife saves two vacation days from work as she was going take the Friday off before departure, and Monday off after returning if we drove.  My flight departs on Sat. aft. at 2:00 p.m., which gives me plenty of time to drive in the morning, and depart Orlando the next Sat. aft. at 4:00 p.m.
I was able to book a mid size car rental with unlimited mileage for the week for $165.00 including taxes.  Parking my car for the week at Detroit airport for $50.00 including shuttle service both ways.
All in for the three of us total cost: $1415
If we were to drive, I estimate taking into consideration gas, hotels and meals, probably $1000.00 give or take.
I think the extra $415 well worth for three people, saving 40 hours driving time, and my wife saving two vacation days.

Ben, I may be running into you in future as I'm in the process of completing a deal for FLBR !!!
CZ.


----------



## BM243923 (Jan 11, 2013)

What week are up talking about.  We are there week 8 and 9 every year.

We love the resort and location do not plan on selling or trading.

I hope you got good deal.


----------



## alfasat (Jan 11, 2013)

BM243923 said:


> What week are up talking about.  We are there week 8 and 9 every year.
> 
> We love the resort and location do not plan on selling or trading.
> 
> I hope you got good deal.



I bought a summer points week, 2BR, 2BATH, but plan on trading it for a spring break week at FLBR for next couple of years as youngest in grade 11 now.  Afterwards, planning on different weeks throughout year.
I bought resale from a Tugger, and got a great deal.
CZ.


----------

